# Giant Beards



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

As I regrow my facial hair I'm reminded of all the reasons why it's so much better.

10 Very Good Reasons Why You Should Grow a Giant Beard

It's like having machine guns on your face!!!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## El Sonador (Sep 25, 2009)

haha, now I see the benefits of having a long beard, I'm gonna grow one soon









Somehow this thread got me thinking about all the jokes I heard about Chuck Norris beard. lol


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

If I were a guy, I would have the grandest beard ever.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> As I regrow my facial hair I'm reminded of all the reasons why it's so much better.
> 
> 10 Very Good Reasons Why You Should Grow a Giant Beard
> 
> It's like having machine guns on your face!!!


Reasons 2 and 9 are not so bad either.



Estelle said:


> If I were a guy, I would have the grandest beard ever.


Me too. It would be just my luck that I would only be able to grow the lamest beard ever though.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

I know deep, deep down in my heart that my soulmate is a beard.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*sigh* number 2 is so true.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

I feel this would be appropriate here:


















http://www.qwantz.com/index.php?comic=853


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

How do you people find this stuff? XD


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not a guy, and I still grow the grandest beard ever.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I shaved today.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Mercurochrome said:


> I shaved today.


Me too!


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Mercurochrome said:


> I shaved today.


Me as well, sadly. Someday, however, I will let that glorious, follicular beast run free.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

papaSmurf said:


> Me as well, sadly. Someday, however, I will let that glorious, follicular beast run free.


I shed a single tear for you.:cry
And your beard.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Oddly enough, I shaved off my goatee of three years yesterday. You know, I'd almost forgotten how much my face looks like a ham pancake without it.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

I like no. 5, 6 and 9. Beards make great disguises, and some guys look distinguished if it's well groomed.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I shaved today. broke the chainsaw.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I really like facial hair on a guy. Beards are a plus in my book. ;D


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

Is it a coincidence that you posted this a day before Februhairy?


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

Beards are for women too.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

It's been too long since I watched that movie.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

I too shaved this morning and I sit here now pathetically enjoying bubbles and totally unprepared for any crisis. I thought I knew regret, but I was wrong.


----------

